# Olive oil blocks hair dye



## <Helen> (Nov 15, 2009)

A co worker of mine never has her roots showing and her hair does not seem over dyed all though its bleach blonde. She told me that she coats half her hair in olive oil and dyes the other half because the olive oil acts like a barrier protecting her hair.

Hmm.

Thoughts?


----------



## Dalylah (Nov 16, 2009)

Well I've had the edge of my head vaselined previous to coloring so I presume it is the same theory. The oils in it blocking the color from penetrating since dyes are water based. Good idea though if you want to dye at home and not keep recoating the ends. I'm curious what the official hair gurus around here will say.


----------



## Dragonfly (Nov 19, 2009)

Unless I read the thread wrong, it sounds like she just dyes the roots, and not the rest of her hair. Then she coats the undyed hair shafts with oil.

I know that olive oil is a fabulous hair conditioner, but I don't know if it would prevent dye from getting onto the hair.

Some people have pretty oily hair naturally, and the dye still adheres to the hair.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Nov 19, 2009)

it does not completely stop the absorbtion of color, or chemical processes but it does slow it down. this is why when people get there hair permed or relaxed they typically coat the scalp with some product to prevent the chemicals from burning you, and in relaxing, the length of the hair is coated when you are doing a root touch up to help prevent the relaxent from soaking into the hair that has been previously been treated, and to prevent over processing.

if you are going to use this i would suggest something a little thicker than olive oil, like coconut oil or something since it will be easier to apply and keep away from the hair that you want to dye. You could also use conditioner


----------



## HairEgo (Dec 19, 2009)

The only oil that I know of that will block the chemicals from developing if applied to the hair before a chemical service are organic olive oil and argan oil....but mixed together.


----------

